# Intermediate recurve limbs: SF Elite Carbon Foam vs Fivics Vellator



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi guys,
i would like to know what you think about thoses limbs?
has anyone used the fivics vellator? 
which one you think is the best for Intermediate limbs?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Thiago -

I'm not sure there "is" an intermediate limb. There just seems to be a pretty big jump from "entry level" and "high end". 
The only catch is that you have to be shooting at a pretty high level to be able to exploit what we consider "high end". 

As always, ask yourself what you want your current limbs to do that they are not and upgrade accordingly.
If it;s just a weight thing, then go with the cheapest, err least expensive choice. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## echorus (Jan 26, 2017)

Club just bought a few of the Fivics Vellator Limbs, they shoot fine and all, but setting up is a huge hassle as they are very loose fitting on W&W ATX Risers, making it feel as if they will drop off at any time. Seems fine with the Vellator Riser though, not sure if they are following a new specification.


----------



## sho-me (Apr 21, 2016)

I would like to try the vellator limbs but I haven't been able to find the length and poundage I am looking for, everything is backordered.


----------



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Thiago -
> 
> I'm not sure there "is" an intermediate limb. There just seems to be a pretty big jump from "entry level" and "high end".
> The only catch is that you have to be shooting at a pretty high level to be able to exploit what we consider "high end".
> ...


Hi @Viper1,
its seen like u understand alot about it,
right now i want a more "stable" and less vibration limbs,
my setup is :
Limbs: SF Axiom plus 70" - 34 lbs ( 36 lbs on fingers )
riser: SF premium plus 25"

i have been on archery for 2 years now, 
and i feel like need to upgrade my equipament

may u give me some advices and tips?


----------



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

echorus said:


> Club just bought a few of the Fivics Vellator Limbs, they shoot fine and all, but setting up is a huge hassle as they are very loose fitting on W&W ATX Risers, making it feel as if they will drop off at any time. Seems fine with the Vellator Riser though, not sure if they are following a new specification.


yeah, thats one of my fears, to get thoses limbs and they doesnt fit(feel) right with the bow


----------



## Thiago Santos (Mar 12, 2016)

sho-me said:


> I would like to try the vellator limbs but I haven't been able to find the length and poundage I am looking for, everything is backordered.



if u try them , let me know how its/ its feel please.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Thiago -

The SF Premiums I have are remarkably vibration free, and I've seen much more expensive limbs show tip vibration that seems to never end. 
Sometimes it's just a feature of a given set of limbs, and not a price point. 

How have you tried to tune the bow?
Brace height, tiller settings, type of string, arrows, etc. 
What type of stabilizers are you using and how do you "grip" the bow?

Viper1 over.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Thiago -
> 
> The SF Premiums I have are remarkably vibration free, and I've seen much more expensive limbs show tip vibration that seems to never end.
> Sometimes it's just a feature of a given set of limbs, and not a price point.
> ...


What he said!


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

You'll feel a huge improvement with any limb compared to the axioms. 
The SF premiums are great in carbon or glass.


----------

